# accucraft passenger cars



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a good size fleet of LGB passenger cars and I like the new accucraft cars. How well would the LGB mix with the accucraft cars??


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Not well I'm afraid. I have both the LGB and AMS coaches. I believe you will find the LGB cars to be too small to run with the AMS cars. There was a post about 6-8 weeks ago with a great comparison photo. The AMS cars are massive!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a few shots of the Bachmann 1:22 passenger car next to my 1:20 combine. Note that the AMS car is around 2" longer than the combine. 



















Later, 

K


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

And this is why we love 1:20 scale equipment!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 04/13/2008 8:30 PM

Here's a few shots of the Bachmann 1:22 passenger car next to my 1:20 combine. Note that the AMS car is around 2" longer than the combine.














Later, K


Amazing comparison.  I had no idea there would be _that_ much difference in size.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I had no idea there would be that much difference in size

Well, if Bachmann had made a correctly-scaled model, there wouldn't be! But I understand their coaches are compressed, in order to fit round those R1 curves. (It's all LGBs fault, really!)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I do have my 1:29 LGB Mike pulling 1:20 AMS freight cars. Since the freight cars are 1:20 and small narrow gauge cars, I think they look good together, as the NG cars seem to be about the same size as the (prototypically bigger but smaller scale) 1:29 freight cars I've seen. However, at a closer look you will see the wheels are tucked under more than the real 1:29 freight cars. I know this would bother some modelers who know these cars well, but I'm fine with it. So, I would say you need to also go with what works for you  

On another note though, the 1:20 AMS passenger cars are huge, as you can see in Kevin's pictures above.


----------

